# CVA SCOUT Rifle



## TNtroller (Dec 25, 2015)

Anyone got any 1st hand experience with these break open single shots in either the .223 or .243. The majority of the reviews are favorable regarding accuracy/weight/with the occasional "I got a bad gun" review thrown in, but you can get a bad (insert any brand name here). Trying to line up some farms and such to maybe stalk some groundhogs and want something light but pretty accurate, and cheap. I already have a .223 varmit rig but it's too heavy to lug around out in the fields, so looking for light and simple. I like the looks, I handled and held one, shouldered it, etc., and it seemed like a good gun for the purpose but I've never shot a 5.5 -6# gun in these calibers. I don't like recoil, so don't recommend the hot rod rigs with recoil and blast.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 25, 2015)

No experience with CVA but my handi rifle is break open single shot in .223 and works a-ok. Very accurate, especially after a trigger job I did. Pretty cheap and simple. A bolt action in either .223 or .243 would work fine also and are fairly inexpensive. Neither of these calibers have much recoil to speak of.
Tim


----------



## rons (Dec 26, 2015)

I own the CVA Scout pistol in .243 and it shoots great. Comparing it too the TC Contender models the quality is good and has a great price point. I've become a handgun hunter and hopefully they will add additional caliber barrels.


----------



## -CN- (Dec 28, 2015)

Groundhogs?
You need a .17HMR
And a Chiappa Little Badger


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 28, 2015)

I like that little chippawa


----------

